# موضـــــــوع كامل عن القيادة الامنة



## has2009 (23 يناير 2010)

القيادة الامنة

م/ حسن عبد الفتاح محمد

المقاولون العرب - مصر 
السلامة و الصحة المهنية


----------



## has2009 (23 يناير 2010)

توجهاتك الشخصية نحو السلامة
Your Safety Attitude ​ 
إن كل شيء في برنامج السلامة يعتمد في المقام الأول علي توجهاتك نحو السلامة و رغبتك في تأدية الإجراءات المتعلقة بها.
فعلي الرغم من حصولك علي العديد من النصائح الخاصة بإجراءات السلامة و التعليمات و ذلك لمدة طويلة, فربما أنك لم تفكر جيدا في هذه التعليمات و تطبيقاتها. أو ربما تخيلت أن الحوادث تقع للآخرين فقط و ليس لك.
و لإدراك هذا الأمر, تخيل هذه القصة.
فجاءة يقع حادث لشخص و هو أحد زملاؤك المقربين تعرض لإصابة في الظهر بسبب خطاء منه و إهمال في إتباع إجراءات السلامة.
و قد تعرض صديقك لأسابيع عديدة من الصراع مع الألم و المعاناه و ربما لم يعد قادرا علي العودة إلي العمل مرة أخرى.
و أنت تعلم أن صديقك سيعاني من نتيجة هذه الإصابة من الآلام و أن عدم قدرته علي العمل ستؤثر اقتصاديا علي دخله هو و أسرته وأن يعيدو ترتيب حياتهم بشكل يتناسب مع ظروفهم الجديده بعد الإصابة.
و بعد تعرضه لهذا الحادث أدركت خطورة الحوادث و أصبحت أكثر تنبها لتعليمات السلامة.
قمت بتحسين مستوى النظافة و الترتيب العام للموقع و في المنزل أيضا.
أصبحت تفحص المعدات جيدا و تقوم بقراءة التعليمات الخاصة بتشغيلها.
أصبحت تهتم باجراءات السلامة و التعليمات .
لا تنتظر حتي يقع حادث مثل ذلك لك أو لزميلك لكي تبدء. فلا يجب أن تتعلم السلامة من خلال الحوادث, بل من خلال التتطبيق السليم لإجراءات السلامة.

و الآن, ما هو توجهك الشخصي نحو السلامة؟

إن التوجه السليم نحو إجراءات السلامة يجب أن يكون عادة شخصية, وفيما يللي بعض الصفات التي يجب أن تتصف بها:

•	التركيز
لتكون صاحب توجه سليم نحو السلامة يجب أن تركز في مهمة العمل المكلف بها حاليا. لا تحاول أن تشتت ذهنك و إنتباهك بالحديث مع الآخرين أو بالأحداث الجارية حولك.إذا كنت متعب أو مجهد أو في حالة غير جيدة فإن ذلك يعني احتمالية تعرضك لحادث.

•	التنظيم
لتكون صاحب توجه سليم نحو السلامة يجب أن تنظم نفسك و وقت عملك بشكل جيد و عليك أن تؤدي العمل الصحيح في الوقت المناسب.
فإذا قمت بتأدية الأعمال الأكثر أهمية أولا فإن ذلك سيساعد علي عدم اندفاعك متعجلا.و علي الرغم من أن ذلك سيأخذ و قت أكثر إلا إن هذه الدقائق الإضافية ستوفر عليك فرص تعرضك للإصابة نتيجة للعجلة.

•	الإلتـزام
ما نعنيه بالإلتزام هو أن تكون لديك رغبة حقيقية في إتمام عملك بشكل آمن قدر الإمكان.
فهي تعني أنك لن تقوم بإختصار خطوات العمل أو إختصار طريقك في العمل تحت العمليات الخطرة الأمر الذي قد يعرضك للإصابة. فهي تعني أيضا أنك ملتزم بتوجيهات السلامة.

•	المشاركة و التعاون
إن المشاركة و التعاون مع الآخرين يعني أنك شخص جيد التوجه.يجب أن تعتبر نفسك مسئولا عن مهام ليست جزء من مسؤلياتك.
فمثلا المبادرة و تنظيف منطقة الغذاء من السوائل و المخلفات الملقاه علي الرغم من كونها ليست جزء من مسئولياتك, ستكون محل تقدير الآخرين, و ذلك أفضل من تركها لينزلق عليها زميل لك. و إذا كانت هناك مخاطر لا يمكن تصحيحها, قم بإبلاغ المشرف.
تذكر أنه للحصول علي فريق عمل ناجح يجب علينا أن نتشارك و نتعاون.

•	اليقظة و الإنتباه
تعرف علي و تنبه للمخاطر المتعلقة بالمهام التي تؤديها فإن ذلك يجعلك تعرف حجم الخطورة بها و يجعلك تتفادي التعرض لخطورة غير ضرورية
.

و في النهاية تذكر أن:

توجهاتك الشخصية نحو السلامة تؤثر علي الآخرين
أن الآخرين في مكان عملك و في المنزل يتأثرون بتوجهاتك نحو السلامة, و لذلك فإنه من البديهي أن يكون لك توجه سليم نحو السلامة.


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (24 يناير 2010)

Thank You So Much .


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صاحب الحوت (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا 
موضوع شيق 
مع سؤال 

هل تعتبر تصاريح القياده الوقائيه كافيه لصنع رادع للحوادث المروريه


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداً


----------



## برهامى (2 مايو 2010)

الله يفتح عليك يا هندسة.
عميد د. خبير . / برهامى أبو بكر عزمى


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

